# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Возможности для прогресса

## Олег Рассиев

Харе Кришна, мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах говорит, что нам нужно делать три вещи: слушать чистого преданного, вопрошать его и служить ему, все это со смирением. Я живу маленьком городишке, до храма 60 км, чтобы просто пообщаться с другими преданными (я уже не говорю о чистых преданных), мне нужно найти физическую и финансовую возможность. То есть по сути мне сейчас доступно только слушание, в виде чтения книг и слушания лекций. Еще он говорит, если правильно помню, что духовная жизнь начинается с прибежища у стоп духовного учителя. Но я не могу найти даже духовного наставника. Вопрос: насколько велики мои шансы прогрессировать в этой ситуации? Нужно ли мне пытаться что-то активно менять в своей жизни, либо просто ждать (следуя духовной практике по возможности), когда Кришна убедится, что я настроен серьезно?
Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах дает принципиальную схему и мы не подвергаем ее сомнению. Но жизнь всегда сложнее любых схем. Поэтому в сложных обстоятельствах элементы этого процесса могут быть растянуты во времени. Но это не является большой проблемой. Сам факт, что Кришна дал вам знать о Себе, уже означает большой прогресс для вас. Если Кришна вдохновил вас изнутри, то все остальное - дело времени. Делайте максимально качественно то, что можете делать, и постепенно Кришна будет создавать в вашей жизни все больше духовных возможностей. Помните, что вы не одиноки и Кришна ведет вас по духовному пути, но с учетом особенностей вашей судьбы.

----------

